# .. do you shoot with both eyes open?what is your reference point when shooting ttf?



## ppmgshooter (Nov 19, 2016)

.
do you shoot with both eyes open?
also my reference point on the frame(I am shooting ttf) is so that if I don't use both eyes to aim I cant see the target as the frame-blocks my view of it 
what is your reference point when shooting ttf?


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

ppmgshooter said:


> .
> do you shoot with both eyes open?
> also my reference point on the frame(I am shooting ttf) is so that if I don't use both eyes to aim I cant see the target as the frame-blocks my view of it
> what is your reference point when shooting ttf?


Once I have lined up on the target with the spotting eye I tend to open both eyes so I can see a clearer view of the target.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

I don't shoot TTF anymore, I've been shooting OTT for quite awhile now. 

To answer your question though, when I shot TTF I used the tip of the top fork as my sight, I hold my slingshot gangster style. 

I always shoot with one eye closed, I use my dominant eye to sight down the bands. 

If both eyes opened works best for you that's the way to go, you'll find that there are guys on here that shoots both ways. 

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ppmgshooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Hoss said:


> I don't shoot TTF anymore, I've been shooting OTT for quite awhile now.
> 
> To answer your question though, when I shot TTF I used the tip of the top fork as my sight, I hold my slingshot gangster style.
> 
> ...


may I ask why have you switched to ott ?
and what is your anchor point on your face or you draw butterfly ?


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

ppmgshooter said:


> may I ask why have you switched to ott ?
> and what is your anchor point on your face or you draw butterfly ?


For me ott just suits me the best, when I first switch to ott I wasn't all that crazy about it. But after about 2 days of shooting ott I will not go back to ttf.

This is just my opinion! I think ott is the best, for me anyway. 

I also switched to butterfly.

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Both eyes open when shooting slings and guns. I can see more that way 😳


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Shooting TTF gangster at beyond 10metres you have to lift your dimp and fork tip above the target to allow for drop in ammo so you then can't can't see your target 👎🎯 with ott gangster and corner of fork tip your refrience point no matter what distance you can always see your target and refrience therefore adjust with more accuracy everytime 🎯👌👍 this is my findings anyway I can shoot ttf and ott just as good as each other but beyond that 10m ott works better 🎯👌👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 for me anyway 🎯👊👍👌


----------



## ppmgshooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Booral121 said:


> Shooting TTF gangster at beyond 10metres you have to lift your dimp and fork tip above the target to allow for drop in ammo so you then *can't can't see your target*


yes exactly i shoot with ttf gangster style and in order to hit the target i have to lift above the target and i cant see it


----------



## ppmgshooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Booral121 said:


> Shooting TTF gangster at beyond 10metres you have to lift your dimp and fork tip above the target to allow for drop in ammo so you then can't can't see your target 👎🎯 with ott gangster and corner of fork tip your refrience point no matter what distance you can always see your target and refrience therefore adjust with more accuracy everytime 🎯👌👍 this is my findings anyway I can shoot ttf and ott just as good as each other but beyond that 10m ott works better 🎯👌👍👊🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 for me anyway 🎯👊👍👌


btw I have a pretty high anchor point compared to most shooters out there (not the corner of the mouth but rather above it my anchor point is on my ear) so do you think I will still be able to see the target with the ott gangster ?


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

You can't never not see the target using ott bud unless you are having to move left or right to allow for wind but that's very very rarely needed .🎯👍


----------



## ppmgshooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Booral121 said:


> You can't never not see the target using ott bud unless you are having to move left or right to allow for wind but that's very very rarely needed .🎯👍


sweet I will switch to ott


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

If I had to shoot only TTF, I would stop shooting and I have a powerful addiction.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Booral121 said:


> You can't never not see the target using ott bud unless you are having to move left or right to allow for wind but that's very very rarely needed .


Agreed!

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Slide-Easy said:


> If I had to shoot only TTF, I would stop shooting and I have a powerful addiction.


I with you!

Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Hoss said:


> I with you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A426U1 using Tapatalk


Second that 👊💙🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------

